
Quantum Computing Since Democritus (2006) - arbitrage314
http://www.scottaaronson.com/democritus/
======
stevenmays
This is a book too, and it is excellent.

------
arbitrage314
This is the most interesting and most intuitive set of lectures I have ever
seen on this subject. I now understand things that have eluded me for years.

------
ecolak
Loved reading the book.

